# Whare is Australia's "financial services industry"?



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

I assume the main "financial district" is in Sydney (whereabouts exactly?), but do any of the other main cities have a financial district also?

Just looking into the possibility of moving over at the moment. Got lots of research to do first!

Am enjoying reading everyone's interesting posts - keep them coming!

Many thanks.

Julie


----------



## ijbrown (Jul 20, 2008)

most of the big banks are in Sydney, however a lot of this is being move our of Oz due to the credit crunch.

cost savings, best to look in the direction of India that where the jobs are going


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Although the main place is Sydney, some of the main banks have their head offices in Melbourne. I think ANZ, NAB and Commonwealth all have their head offices here. Most of the jobs moving out to India seem to be the processing jobs. The call centres and financial advisors are still here.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Every capital city would have at least a regional financial office for banks. The main finance cities in AU are Sydney and Melbourne. Brisbane and Perth are often regional HQs as well. There's not so much a financial district but a commercial area (usually called a CBD) in each city where there is a large concentration of 'white collar' industry jobs (Banks, Investment Firms, Law Firms, Insurance, IT consultancies).

Financial Districts are more prevalent in places like Tokyo, Hong Kong, New York, and London where you would have single industry type in a particular set of streets (i.e. Wall Street).





bloomfieldtj said:


> I assume the main "financial district" is in Sydney (whereabouts exactly?), but do any of the other main cities have a financial district also?
> 
> Just looking into the possibility of moving over at the moment. Got lots of research to do first!
> 
> ...


----------

